

Great, you’re good at writing tests, but how about deleting them? - morgandjohnston
http://morganjohnstonsoftware.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/great-youre-good-at-writing-tests-but-how-about-deleting-them/

======
onion2k
Surely there's a way to make a code coverage tool work in reverse - figuring
out which tests don't apply to anything in the code?

Maybe someone should make one.

